# Floor Joists: I-joists vs 2x



## Skinny (Mar 25, 2012)

Getting ready to do a job where the architect has used I joists instead of the old 2x. Haven't used them before but have been researching the heck out of them. Seems to me that besides the added expense, you have A LOT more labor involved with backers, stiffeners, squash blocks, etc., etc.,etc. Is this the case, or is it one of those things that seem worse than it really is until you do it and then it's not so bad?? If you've got good, straight 2x lumber can you really tell the difference between the two when finished?? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Skinny said:


> If you've got good, straight 2x lumber


Where does one find that? :laughing:

All houses here are I joists or truss joists...rarely see a 2x floor joist.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I joists are perfectly straight and were easy for me to install when I was framing. More blocking and padding the webs BUT bigger area for tinners, sparkys and plumbers to run stuff through and most have nock outs for elec and water lines. As a GC I love them. 

I love them and wouldnt hesitate to use them on additions or new houses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy cow....you've never used i-joists? 

Personally, I prefer 2x. I feel that in the event of a fire, you are screwed with i-joists. But this doesnt help you :laughing:

I think that it evens out fine if not in your favor. Squash blocks....hell..even Nick can put those in :whistling:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Squash blocks don't take any significant amount of time to install. The I joists are straight and consistent. They don't have knots that can eventually lead to failure. They are a better product for the job. 

Of course if you will be running ducts open web trusses might be even better.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Everything is I joist around here.

Depending on the size of your crew dictates speed, years ago before I joist we would start the 2x and part way across the floor 2 guys could go back and start sheeting, with I joist they have to be done before you can start sheeting


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> Everything is I joist around here.
> 
> Depending on the size of your crew dictates speed, years ago before I joist we would start the 2x and part way across the floor 2 guys could go back and start sheeting, with I joist they have to be done before you can start sheeting


which is funny cause everything here is 2x, i do the whole floor in either scenario. Bridging blocking hangers everything, they its just straight sheet laying. But to each their own. Ive done the 2 guys fall back and start sheeting. I found guys are more pron the make puppies while sheeting, rather than having no excuse and me hounding them to get it sheeted so i can build my garage walls on the deck.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I was gonna say what Kent did. Around my area it's all I joist but the firemen hate going into a house fire built with them. They will burn fast and collapse on them without notice. That said they are not going away anytime soon. We use them exclusively. We order packages from the supplier so we get full length up to 50' long. No splices...no waste. Also have used floor trusses before but they are not as cost friendly.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

havent framed a house in a long time. One of the last ones were I joists. Before that everything was 2x. I would use them if I had to build a new house. Straight is easier for the trim guy :thumbsup:


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

I-joists are very nice to work with, and you can achieve greater span/spacing combinations than 2x of comparable depth. Not to mention you can get them cut to order. They are also a lot easier for the green guy to nail to the wall or sill plate.

The one thing I dislike about LVL however is that it is very prone to splitting at the end when you toenail it to the plate, some manufacturers are better than others though.

Overall it is a better system that is also environmentally-friendly...


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Like the guys above said I-joists have become the norm.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> Squash blocks....hell..even Nick can put those in :whistling:


No way


----------



## Yankee Framer (Feb 20, 2012)

I like I joists when the floor is not to cut up. Having a few different lengths works well. But once you get into 30 or 40 different lengths piled all together and none labeled  it can be time consuming to sort it all out with one piece of paper. I would prefer to do a cut up floor with 2x.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

thom said:


> *Squash blocks don't take any significant amount of time to install. *The I joists are straight and consistent. They don't have knots that can eventually lead to failure. They are a better product for the job.
> 
> Of course if you will be running ducts open web trusses might be even better.


I will tell you otherwise :laughing:
if you have to add them after the fact then it takes alot of time and pain.
but if u install before you sheet then fuggadeaboutit


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i framed my first real floor on thursday out of I joists. them seem cool.but if you nail too close to the ends there gonna split...well that goes for most lumber.

You save time on culling, cuz well. they are all the same quality. (good)


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*joists*

If you want one more part of your building to depend on glue and wood chips,go for it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Most homes here are still built with 2X lumber but the I joists are now coming into use for longer spans and heavier loads. The only trouble i have with them is drilling holes and stapling. No more using hole hogs for holes, now i use hole saws for a cleaner hole so for me it seems to be more time consuming. Stapling can be a challenge sometimes with the bouncing and the hardness of the OSB, pine lumber you can get a staple started by hand if you need to which will never happen with I joists.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> i framed my first real floor on thursday out of I joists. them seem cool.but if you nail too close to the ends there gonna split...well that goes for most lumber.
> 
> You save time on culling, cuz well. they are all the same quality. (good)


you can always pre drill the hole and hand nail:blink:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Read the I joist manual. No spikes to nail the ends. 10d or smaller at least 1 1/2" from the end.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

they dont leave you much to nail to on a 2x4 wall


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Gotta love engineers writing manuals for manufacturers.


----------

